# Surging?



## Siruber (Oct 21, 2015)

Just curious to know what's the highest surge you have seen, and when are where are the best times to get a surge. I attached a photo of the best I've seen but I know there's better. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Not bad.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I wonder what 4.5y pays?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Siruber said:


> Just curious to know what's the highest surge you have seen, and when are where are the best times to get a surge. I attached a photo of the best I've seen but I know there's better. Thanks in advance!


The 6.8 or your map is only about 5 1/2 times higher than the biggest surge I've seen in my market. My city stinks regarding surges. Work the late night bar crowd,bad weather days, and special events among other things for good surge times.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a surge more than 3x around here. Mostly it's 1.2x-1.9x and only occasionally going up to 2.8. Just too many drivers around here


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

The highest I've ever seen is 6.9 X. The highest I've gotten is about 5.5 X. The highest I've heard about is 9 X, from a rider who said he saw that during a local holiday where it makes sense that demand would be super high.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

9.9x in Phoenix last night around 3am when the decadence concert let out!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Highest I've driven is 4.4x after a local concert


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Highest I've driven is a 3.6 after a concert in Northeast. Took them to Georgetown. Highest I've seen was by echostage at 5.5.


----------

